# Chic Fight on the river taped by a Kayaker Go Pro



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

This has been making the rounds for a bit now, I believe they're both guides as well.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah..... this is why I don't hang out with very many girls... we're all really mean and it's too easy for us to turn a really good thing into a really bad thing. I mean, how do you get into a cat fight on the river? Are they drunk? I'm at work, so I can't turn up the volume... but I can imagine.


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

soggy_tortillas said:


> Yeah..... this is why I don't hang out with very many girls... we're all really mean and it's too easy for us to turn a really good thing into a really bad thing. I mean, how do you get into a cat fight on the river? Are they drunk? I'm at work, so I can't turn up the volume... but I can imagine.


According to the youtube video, they were drunk. They're also named as guides for Big Creek Expeditions.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6ikDQP-n6c


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow. Drunk or not that was one of the damdest things I've ever seen. Just goes to show you what R2ing can lead to. better stick to a frame and oars.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I have to say, if I were a kayaker and came up on this group... I probably would have done my best to just quietly sneak around them... trying not to giggle.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I would have watched and giggled


"It's ALL good"


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

I would have watched and probably egged it on a bit more!


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

The one guy that decides to get involved was VERY brave.


I've attempted to break up fights between gals... exactly 1 time, I won't ever do that again.


DanCan


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Why didn't she blow her whistle? Why didn't the guide pull out her turkey leg and and knock them both across the head with it? Freakin in-excusable guiding in that outfit.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

In all my years of guiding I experienced one fight on the river.
Infamous topless bar trip; 30 patrons and employees.
They showed up with 30 ....... count em ..........30 coolers full of booze for a 2 day trip. Everyone was loaded when we picked them up.
And ready to party. More.
Rolled into camp, and some guy and his girl of the minute got into an argument about something, it escalated, and the girl was kicking his ass; literally kicking it all around the camp.
I stepped in, made them sit across this little gully and handed them each a life jacket. Told em, next one says the wrong thing or does the wrong thing or thinks the wrong thing they were going in the river, Rancho was a few miles down thataway.
Oh, and they were cut off. No more booze, no more anything but dinner.
Read em the riot act in other words.
10 minutes later he's "what does my honey want on her salad" and she's "Does my sugar want his steak rare or medium?" and kissing and being all huggy and shoulda got a room.

Damnedest thing I ever experienced. No problem after that, but I gotta say; that girl was an ass kicker; she had that big strong guy in the fetal position a couple of times.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

I've now reviewed this video and have come to a clear action plan. This guide needs to go to gif school. She needs to man up, hAve some balls and take control of her boat. Blow that whistle and Turkey leg those Bimbos. If that doesn't work, she needs to join the rainbow people, and head out to the woods, and build a pirate ship to stop capitalism. This is the sort of stuff that can get you nearly drowned!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

My favorite in this video is the girl all turtled out who is just laying in the boat letting it happen. The two combatants....well we've seen that. The girl trying to get them to stop and to row the boat....seen it. But the "I am just going to loll around on the floor and wave my arms sometimes while turtled out" is awesome.


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm sure they made up back at the guide compound and were back to being scissoring sisters.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

"Yeah..... this is why I don't hang out with very many girls... we're all really mean and it's too easy for us to turn a really good thing into a really bad thing. I mean, how do you get into a cat fight on the river? Are they drunk? I'm at work, so I can't turn up the volume... but I can imagine."

Exactly the opposite...I've seen so many dudes fight on the river no-one even bothers to post videos anymore  Having lots of girls along eases up the testosterone level and I've rarely seen girls get into it anywhere, especially not on the river. On the contrary, I've seen women graciously pick up after others when they've partied too hard, keep guys out of dangerous situations when they were wasted drunk, act as mediators, pull together to help get boats unstuck, and I love being on the river with my fellow women boaters. So there's a few I'm sure that can't get along...the same is true for guys and I simply don't boat with those people from either gender...Life's to short for stereotyping and drama.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

chepora said:


> Exactly the opposite...I've seen so many dudes fight on the river no-one even bothers to post videos anymore  Having lots of girls along eases up the testosterone level and I've rarely seen girls get into it anywhere, especially not on the river. On the contrary, I've seen women graciously pick up after others when they've partied too hard, keep guys out of dangerous situations when they were wasted drunk, act as mediators, pull together to help get boats unstuck, and I love being on the river with my fellow women boaters. So there's a few I'm sure that can't get along...the same is true for guys and I simply don't boat with those people from either gender...Life's to short for stereotyping and drama.


Shit, I guess I haven't really been living right or something. I have seen exactly one fight - kind of. It was more just a guy who lost his shit in a big way. He did stab a boat 21 times and then attacked a tent. Another reason not to let kayakers carry a knife. 

And I have seen one tiny bit of drama at the takeout directed at me when I asked a fellow if we could move his boat over a bit so we could hoist our boats on to our shoulders and bypass their complete shitshow. He blew up. I left the area. All of his trip participants came and apologized. Now I just get to the ramp later in the day. No muss, no fuss. 

Never seen a catfight. I have been married long enough that I don't really evaluate who I will boat with based on gender. If you're chill, then I will. 
I have been invited on a couple of buffalo trips ( no women by design), but once I found that out - even when my wife couldn't make it - I opted out. Life's too short for misogyny and segregation.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

chepora said:


> "Yeah..... this is why I don't hang out with very many girls... we're all really mean and it's too easy for us to turn a really good thing into a really bad thing. I mean, how do you get into a cat fight on the river? Are they drunk? I'm at work, so I can't turn up the volume... but I can imagine."
> 
> Exactly the opposite...I've seen so many dudes fight on the river no-one even bothers to post videos anymore  Having lots of girls along eases up the testosterone level and I've rarely seen girls get into it anywhere, especially not on the river. On the contrary, I've seen women graciously pick up after others when they've partied too hard, keep guys out of dangerous situations when they were wasted drunk, act as mediators, pull together to help get boats unstuck, and I love being on the river with my fellow women boaters. So there's a few I'm sure that can't get along...the same is true for guys and I simply don't boat with those people from either gender...Life's to short for stereotyping and drama.


I've never seen any fights on the river (male or female)... I hope I never do. The river just isn't the place for that. Most female river rats are pretty nice, I've never met one I didn't like, and didn't attempt to be friends. I go out of my way to make friends with other girls, invite other girls on river trips, happy hour, dinner, hikes, whatever....
The trouble is that a lot of girls (not all of them) are really nice to your face, and then have a slew of things to say when you're not around... That's probably why these two girls got into it.... issues built up over a good length of time that were left un-confronted until this point... and then BAM!!!! EXPLOSIVE EMOTIONS!!!!!!!
Doesn't mean I automatically say all girls are bitches, just that I'm more wary of them because of past experiences. I always give the benefit of the doubt and try my best to make friends and build lasting relationships... but there's a reason I can count my girlfriends on two hands and still have fingers left over.
I've always noticed bros tend to get over their shit a lot quicker. Women really like to stew without saying anything until it becomes a really big deal, and then they have a lot to say about nothing.
Call me sexist or whatever... this is just what I've noticed over the years.
But in all reality I've never seen anything like this on the river, between men or women, and that's why it baffles me so.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

First thing i thought was A rookie guide slept with a second year guides boyfriend or ex...


----------



## BreckBoater (May 7, 2014)

Ahhhhh......love me some Hillbilly Nantahala action!


----------

